# Cat still not treated



## debodun (May 28, 2015)

My cats, Gus and Adam, turn 15 today. Gus is having dental problems (his lower left canine is sticking out. When I tried to examine it, Gus meowed painfully and pulled away, so it must be painful and his breath is atrocious). So I took him to the vet earlier this week. I though I would at least be asked to leave him and they would treat his condition, they I'd pick him up. However, the person that saw Gus said they had to do a blood panel and urinalysis before they even consider treating the cat. I've now invested over $100 and the cat still has his sore tooth sticking out (giving him an Elvis lip curl) and I've not heard back on the tests. They also said they only do surgery on Tuesday and Thursday afternoons which means Gus probably can't be treated at least until next week and he will continue to suffer. Years ago there was an old "country" vet here (passed away about 5 years ago). If you brought a cat with this condition, he pull the tooth while you held the cat and he'd send you home with some "pink stuff" (antibiotic) to give the cat. What's all this fol-de-rol with blood tests then bring the cat back (and pay for another office visit)? Is this padding the bill, or what? And what will I do if they say his blood work is abnormal and can't be treated?


----------



## applecruncher (May 28, 2015)

debodun, a year ago my kitty (5 yrs old) was acting strange and her breath was horrid.  She cringed if I touched her facial area.  Took her to vet and after an exam they said she had feline _stomatitis_ (common painful dental disease in cats) and (after bloodwork) she had to have all her teeth extracted.  (She now eats softer food). They kept her overnight and put a morphine pack on her back (where she could not reach).  She immediately became more active, and her breath has been sweet ever since.  The total bill was a little over $300…..all things considered, not bad.

Hope your poor kitty gets some relief.  I’m surprised they didn’t do an extraction, but I don’t think they are padding the bill.


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2015)

I just heard back from the vet's office. They said Gus's tests were normal, but since he was an older cat, they would have to take extra "support" measures when he was under anesthesia. That sounds like more $$$$. Ever see the "Petriot Act" episode of "King of the Hill" (animated TV show)? Probably online somewhere, but Hank Hill hears about a program where people can care for soldier's pets if the soldier is called up for extended overseas duty. Hank assumes he will get a dog like his neighbor Bill did. Instead he gets a cat to tend. Hank is *not* a great lover of cats and doesn't understand normal cat behavior. When the cat coughs up, he is obligated to get "the best care possible", so he takes it to a state-of-the-art vet clinic. Then he gets on the medical test-go-round running into thousands of dollars for an animal he doesn't even like. I am starting to feel like Hank (except I like my cats), but I like my money, too.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 28, 2015)

At 15 have you considered doing what we all hate to think about to instantly stop the pain.  Gus may not be able to take the surgery anyhow.  I know it's hard to think about but, ...........


----------



## applecruncher (May 28, 2015)

debodun, No I haven't seen that show, but I do know a pet is an expense. I don't think an episode of the TV show "King of the Hill" should be used as a barometer on how/whether to get your cat treated. You could get an opinion from another vet. But you seem to have your mind made up that you're getting ripped off.  :shrug:  Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 28, 2015)

I'd just go get the cat's teeth pulled..  it looks like he is in pain.. poor thing.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 28, 2015)

That cat will not get better on it's own you need to do something now.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 28, 2015)

Is there a low cost vet clinic in your area.. Our shelter has a big clinic and animals are treated at low prices.


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2015)

I thought they might give a "senior discount" for older folks, but when I asked, their only response was, "If we do it for you, then we have to do it for everyone." They said they would call me with the cost. I am waiting to hear back. If it's going to be $200 or less, I can afford that now (keep in mind I have already over $100 invested for the visit earlier this week). Unfortunately, this is the only vet in town now that "Old Doc" is gone. Otherwise, I'd have to travel about 20 miles. Even the 5 miles to this place is seems a traumatic journey for the cats. They meow and scream in their carriers on their way there and back. I realize they have to make a profit to stay in business - I am just questioning all these "extras" in tests and IVs they say are "precautionary".


----------



## AZ Jim (May 28, 2015)

Unless you make a decision that poor animal will continue to suffer and end up dying.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 28, 2015)

Some vets (mine for one) will bypass the expensive blood panels before doing surgeries as long as you are clear that not doing them could result in the death of your pet. My feeling has always been "What is the alternative?" They are going to die if they don`t have the surgery so why do we have to know ahead of time-other than they could find that the animal has some terminal condition and there is no point in doing surgery anyway. I usually pass on the blood panels-did so many only to have them never come back showing any problems.


----------



## Debby (May 28, 2015)

I feel for you and your kitty debodun!  We love these guys and they're so important to our lives but like Jim says, sometimes you have to make that hard decision.  Like my horses a couple weeks ago.   Love is so painful sometimes isn't it?  

I had an infection in a tooth a couple years ago and it was crazy painful and by the time I got to the dentist, I was ready to insist that he just pull all of them because then I'd never have that kind of pain again.  And I'm kind of shocked that they didn't give you a prescription for a pain killer at the very least for your Gus if he was going to have to wait for surgery!.


----------



## Butterfly (May 28, 2015)

For older dogs, at least, my vet does the blood panel to be sure the kidneys and liver are working well enough to handle the anesthetic.  She doesn't believe in going ahead with surgery on an animal that will die on the table because it can't tolerate the anesthesia.  Then you would be stuck with the cost of the surgery anyway, and no good result.  As to the additional monitoring because the animal is older, yes, they have to do that and it is extra, but not much.  You'll have to do something (have the surgery or euthanize the cat) to stop its suffering -- the tooth will only get worse on its own and the infection will spread.  

Do you have a humane society location with a low cost clinic in your area?  It's probably cheaper to drive a ways to a low cost clinic than pay full freight


----------



## chic (May 29, 2015)

I think it's disgraceful that those in a position to help ( the vets ) leave animals in pain pending the outcome of expensive testing. This is what ruined the health care system in the U.S. and they're doing it to our pets now too. We actually have "Pet" health insurance in my country. Can you believe this? If you don't have it, pet health care can really cost. A friend of mine was taking care of her sister's dog when the dog got sick with a stomach ailment and she went to the vet who told her it would cost $1,000 up front before they'd help the dog. She had no alternative but to pay. I don't know how retired seniors with pets can afford pet health care. It must be a terrible hardship.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 29, 2015)

Surgery at fifteen!?  This was discussed in another thread that we are treating pets like humans at a big cost.  Let common sense prevail...


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2015)

Ralphy, that is unkind. You may not value pets as family members, but others do. Respect their feelings please.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 29, 2015)

Just trying to keep it real.  Some people don't have the financial resources to provide for extensive medical services for pets...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 29, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Just trying to keep it real.  Some people don't have the financial resources to provide for extensive medical services for pets...



So your solution is to just "off" them?   

I recently spent over $4,000 to try to diagnose the problem my dog Pete was having with pain... Still no definite answer, but we are controlling his pain with medication.  I guess I should have just put him down in your opinion.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 29, 2015)

You have the money--others don't!  Don't be so smug...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 29, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> You have the money--others don't!  Don't be so smug...



How do you know?   I have a credit card that is kept solely for instances like that.  It took me 8 months to pay off Pete's medical bills.  BUT I believe that to be my responsibility because I was the one who chose to adopt him.  If I were not willing to do that, I would have not have pets.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 29, 2015)

Com'on.  Sometimes circumstances change.  And suppose you are a low income family and your kids want a pet?


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2015)

I did get a call from the vet's office last evening with an estimate of what it will cost which could be anywhere between $400 and $600 depending on what they find when they start working. It seems high, but they assured me it's because they have to take a lot of extra precautions with older cats (IVs, ventilators, etc.). Gus is scheduled for his surgery next Thursday - that's the closest opening they had.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 29, 2015)

That's not that bad..  I'm glad you are getting the problem handled.  And as I said.. I have one credit card that is never used except for emergent or unexpected pet expenses.. it is the only card I ever have kept a balance on.  and I paid it off as I was able..  I could have chosen getting pet insurance, but for the number of animals I have, that would have been very expensive.. so I get all their vaccinations and heartworm meds from a low cost clinic.   I have a vet I go to for other things.. and if the expense is high... Like when I had my cat Jacks tumor removed, or my dog Pete's workup..  I stick it on the card and see how my budget is that month.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 29, 2015)

You obviously don't have other responsibilities, like kids or a sick spouse, or other factors, so you can use credit that other people can't or don't have...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 29, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> You obviously don't have other responsibilities, like kids or a sick spouse, or other factors, so you can use credit that other people can't or don't have...



You certainly make a lot of assumptions Ralphy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 29, 2015)

Yep, but they might explain the situation that allows your largesse on pets...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 29, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yep, but they might explain the situation that allows your largesse on pets...



You want me to justify to YOU why I have pets and spend money to keep them well?   I would not be holding my breath if I were you ralph



And that reminds me.. three of my dogs go to the beauty shop today for a puff and fluff


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2015)

I don't have a great deal of money, but I love my pets. I care for them to.the best of my ability. I do not resent anyone who has the resources to afford their fur children better care than I am able to do. Good for them. But even if I had less money, I would still have pets, providing I could provide neutering ,shots, etc. My cats are indoor, and protected from outside diseases.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 29, 2015)

That's all any of us can do..  I don't have unlimited funds either.. but I figure out a way.. and I do draw the line when the time is right.  Our Beagle Homer stopped eating and became weaker and weaker.   A trip to the vet showed he was in total kidney failure and needed emergent dialysis..   at that point I had to consider that not only would that be an ongoing thing, and costly, but what sort of quality of life would he have.  We made the decision to have him euthanized that day.  These are things you need to be prepared for..


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2015)

Thirteen years ago, (when mom was still here), she spent about $1300 on one of her cats that has been hit by a car. Its tail was paralyzed and it just started rotting off. She had the tail removed, but the cat always had trouble with its bowels. She then took it to a referred specialist (we had to travel about 60 miles in winter). They tried to save it but the prognosis was grave. The cat finally did pass about 2 months after that. I paid for the treatments (that was mom's Christmas present that year), but I always felt she went overboard trying to save the cat that has such a poor prognosis, but it was a 2 year old cat and she believed in doing everything possible. However, when my dad was hospitalized for the last time and they asked, "How heroic do you want us to be?", she said, "Just let him go."


----------



## Debby (May 29, 2015)

Was there an agreement between the two of them as to what should be done in the event of a situation like that?  I know that I've told my husband very clearly how I should be treated in the event of a catastrophic illness.  Not that I expect an explanation debodun, just putting it out there that maybe that's a possibility.


----------



## Debby (May 29, 2015)

Regarding Ralph's question to QS about the amount of money spent on pets, sometimes you just gotta do what you can live with personally from a moral and emotional perspective.  For example, there was a way that I could have spent nothing on my horses passing, but the amount of fear and terror that they would have experienced in so doing would have left me with a residue of guilt that would haunt me for the rest of my days.  As it is, I made sure that day was peaceful and gentle for them and I can live with that and feel somewhat 'good' about it all.  So I spent this years feed budget on those moments - no guilt, only love.


----------



## Butterfly (May 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> That's not that bad..  I'm glad you are getting the problem handled.  And as I said.. I have one credit card that is never used except for emergent or unexpected pet expenses.. it is the only card I ever have kept a balance on.  and I paid it off as I was able..  I could have chosen getting pet insurance, but for the number of animals I have, that would have been very expensive.. so I get all their vaccinations and heartworm meds from a low cost clinic.   I have a vet I go to for other things.. and if the expense is high... Like when I had my cat Jacks tumor removed, or my dog Pete's workup..  I stick it on the card and see how my budget is that month.



I pretty much do exactly the same thing.  And I DO feel strongly that if you are going to have a pet, it is your obligation to take proper care of it, and that includes medical care.  It does not mean going to extremes, but it does mean good responsible medical care and relief of pain.  It also means knowing when to let go, like I did recently with my beloved Emily (big labrador retriever mix), who at the age of 13 was in kidney failure.  I could have propped her up for a couple of more months, but my vet advised me that she would have still felt awful and been in pain, and still would have succumbed to the kidney failure, so I made the humane choice and had my vet give her a peaceful death though it broke my heart.


----------



## Butterfly (May 29, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Com'on.  Sometimes circumstances change.  And suppose you are a low income family and your kids want a pet?



It is STILL inhumane to let the pet suffer.  Sometimes kids don't get everything they want, and a pet deserves to be well taken care of.


----------



## Butterfly (May 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> You certainly make a lot of assumptions Ralphy.



Yes, he does!  Sometimes it isn't easy to pay for medical care my dogs need (I am still paying off Emily's final illness), but as a dog owner, it is my responsibility and obligation to take decent care of them.  If I wasn't prepared to do that, I would not have pets, much as it would pain me.  Having a pet is an option -- letting a pet suffer is NOT.


----------



## chic (May 30, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Yes, he does! Sometimes it isn't easy to pay for medical care my dogs need (I am still paying off Emily's final illness), but as a dog owner, it is my responsibility and obligation to take decent care of them. If I wasn't prepared to do that, I would not have pets, much as it would pain me. Having a pet is an option -- letting a pet suffer is NOT.




Well said.


----------



## debodun (May 30, 2015)

To answer Debby's question - I really can't say what arrangements my parents may or may not have had between them.


----------



## Debby (May 30, 2015)

debodun said:


> To answer Debby's question - I really can't say what arrangements my parents may or may not have had between them.




I guess that's a problem for lots of adult children and aging parents.  Nobody wants to talk about dying or the process or decisions.


----------



## Butterfly (May 30, 2015)

Debby said:


> I guess that's a problem for lots of adult children and aging parents.  Nobody wants to talk about dying or the process or decisions.



When my mother found out she was terminally ill, she had a conversation with me and my sister about what she wanted and did NOT want.  I was very thankful for that, because then we knew what she wanted and could proceed on her wishes without guilt or angst.  

I've also had the conversation with my son and daughter-in-law, and I've threatened to come back and haunt them if they don't comply with my wishes.  They also have my power-of-attorney for medical decisions and I have a living will (also called right-to-die), which is quite specific, in my medical records.  

I don't want there to be any question about what I want when the time comes.


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2015)

Tomorrow is Gus's big day at the vet. No food after this evening. Challenging to keep my cats away from food.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 3, 2015)

debodun said:


> Tomorrow is Gus's big day at the vet. No food after this evening. Challenging to keep my cats away from food.




aaawww....
When my kitty had her surgery it broke my heart to withhold her night snack.  I put the bowls in the cabinet (no food or water) and she looked at the empty area......poor thing.  
But it has to be done.

Let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm the first to admit I'm not a cat person, although  I love most animals especially dogs, but I've been really concerned about Gus simply because it breaks my hearts to know an animal is suffering in any way, please keep us updated as to Gus's progress if you would debodun.. I do sincerely hope that he's out of pain very soon.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I'm the first to admit I'm not a cat person, although  I love most animals especially dogs, but I've been really concerned about Gus simply because it breaks my hearts to know an animal is suffering in any way, please keep us updated as to Gus's progress if you would debodun.. I do sincerely hope that he's out of pain very soon.



I echo the good wished here though I love cats, AND dogs.  Holly you ok?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 3, 2015)

Wishing Gus well...  Please let us know how it all went..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I echo the good wished here though I love cats, AND dogs.  Holly you ok?



Hi Jim, yes I'm coming along thanks for asking.:love_heart:..just taking it easy after the latest surgery..and hopefully will be fit and well enough to meet you and Mrs J at the airport at the w/end don't forget to make sure Glinda, April, AC , and Annie are with you , and anyone else you can fit in Glindas magic  Bubble..  ya gotta come mob handed for a big beach  paaarrtttaaayyy by the beautiful  ocean :beerandwhistle:


----------



## Cookie (Jun 3, 2015)

All the best for Gus' surgery tomorrow, and hope he feels better soon - I'm a cat lover for sure!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Hi Jim, yes I'm coming along thanks for asking.:love_heart:..just taking it easy after the latest surgery..and hopefully will be fit and well enough to meet you and Mrs J at the airport at the w/end don't forget to make sure Glinda, April, AC , and Annie are with you , and anyone else you can fit in Glindas magic  Bubble..  ya gotta come mob handed for a big beach  paaarrtttaaayyy by the beautiful  ocean :beerandwhistle:



I'm glad you're getting well.  Hug....


----------



## debodun (Jun 4, 2015)

I just called the vet. They said "Everything went well." I can pick up Gus between 5 and 6 pm.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 4, 2015)

Good news.  Thanks for letting us know.  Best wishes for Gus's speedy recovery.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 4, 2015)

Good news!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2015)

Excellent news...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

debodun said:


> I just called the vet. They said "Everything went well." I can pick up Gus between 5 and 6 pm.



Wonderful!!    Let us know how he is getting on.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Excellent news,debodun.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 4, 2015)

So happy for you, Debodun, what a relief for you and glad Gus's surgery went well and he is fine.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 4, 2015)

Good for you and Gus!  Please keep us posted.  He'll probably stagger around for a bit tonight


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 4, 2015)

Yeah, or just sleep.  Did they attach a morphine packet?


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2015)

The vet said she gave a morphine shot just before I picked him up. But I have not seem him eat or drink since I brought him home and I have to give him antibiotic on a full stomach I called the vet this morning and she said to let them know by tonight if he hasn't eaten. I put food down this morning, It is now 12:15 pm here and the food hasn't been touched.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 5, 2015)

The anesthetic puts them off their food.  Has he eaten yet?  Is he still groggy?  I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2015)

That surgery was done two days ago and it's almost like he's not the same cat anymore. He was very affectionate before, now he runs and hides under a bed or couch when he see me coming and he's still seems to be unsteady on his feet and his eyes look blurry. I still have not seen him eat or drink anything, he just sits crouched over his food and water bowls like he wants to but can't. I'm really worried and the vet's office is now closed for the weekend.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 6, 2015)

He's in pain I would think..  How about some warm milk..  I know milk isn't supposed to be good, but they love it and it may entice him to eat..  Silly question and I'm sure you are, but you are giving him only soft food.. how about thinning it down with warm milk or water so he can just lap it up..

Here's another thought... My cats do back flips over something called Kitty Kaviar.  Actually it' only Bonita flakes or paper thin tuna flakes.. you can get them at Whole foods.. for $7 in a packet..if you cannot find them at your pet store..  although most pet stores carry it.    Never knew a cat who could resist those.. perhaps that would stimulate him to eat..


----------



## Cookie (Jun 6, 2015)

I agree poor Gus must hurt, which is why he runs away and hides. If your concerned and he looks poorly, there are emergency vet clinics you might want to call. And I agree with QS, food must be very soft, and he needs to take his medication too, even if you have to administer it by hand, IMO.


----------



## debodun (Jun 8, 2015)

Gus seems better today. I actually saw him eat a few tablespoons of tuna cat food and then I saw him in the litterbox, which means something is coming through. I still can't believe that the vet didn't want to follow up on him.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Debodun, so pleased Gus seems to be on the mend. That vet is a jerk. Years ago, when I had one of my cats spayed, she had a bad reaction to the anesthetic, reeked for days, and would not eat. The other cats hissed at her because of the smell. Once everything was out of her system she was fine. Hopefully Gus will be his old self soon. Both of you have been through more than enough.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 8, 2015)

Glad Gus is coming along.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 8, 2015)

YEY Gus!   I'm sure he will get better a little bit every day..  I'm glad he is on the mend.


----------



## AprilSun (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm glad to know he's improving also. Another reason that he might not be himself is, he could be cautious and needs time to build his trust for you again. I know with my cat, I just put flea drops on her so she won't get fleas, and she doesn't trust me again for the rest of the day at least. If I start toward her, she runs and hides and she is hugging the floor when she runs. After  a day or so, she is fine so part of it could be something like this. Another time, I fell while I was feeding her and it scared her to death. She wouldn't go in that room again with me for a month or more but finally she started trusting me again. Just a thought.


----------

